# Integrated out of Ut.



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Anybody doing work for a company called Integrated? I got a call to bid sweeping on a new location in my area. Girl said invoices would be paid fifty days after receiving. Yes fifty. Anybody ever heard of this outfit?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Heard of them. They had the post offices in my area for snow. Great pricing, most were around $250/mo for plowing salting and sidewalk clearing. This was after they fired us from a decent paying officemax without cause.

They go in the category of not one of the good ones in my book.


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Anybody else?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pita*

They are a pain in the a-- They want pictures , door hangers ,and to remove shopping carts from cart returns like 75-100 per return and cleaning of whole lot for a bjs for $30


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Are they really sitting on invoices fifty days before cutting checks?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes or longer


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks. I know what to do, I got a deal with the bank. They don't do sweeping & I don't loan money.


----------

